# Paper Pieced BOM



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I just finished my first paper-pieced block. It's a block of the month subscription using batiks. I like the geometry of the pattern and the colors in the fabric are very rich (sorry if it looks a little washed out - I took the pic with my cell phone). 








[/URL][/IMG]

I'm looking forward to getting the monthly blocks to see how they each go together.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful, and looks way too complicated for me!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is great ! I really like it. Keep us updated with pictures please.
What site are you doing the BOM from?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

It's the Midnight Starrs throw. I ordered it from Keepsake Quilting, but then found it cheaper from the original designer's site: http://starrfabrics.danemcoweb.com/shop/product/midnight-starrs-block-of-the-month/








[/URL][/IMG]

I think the vine and stars on the border is a bit distracting from the blocks, so I think I will put those on the backing instead.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it and the total quilt.

But, I do like paper piecing. (I've been working with some Carol Doak).

I'll have to check your link out.

Angie


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Tinker,

It wasn't bad. I've only done one quilt before and that was 15 years ago! The paper piecing makes it go pretty smoothly, although I did have a few seams I had to rip out when I thought the piece of fabric was going to flip up one way and it instead went the other way! LOL.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Angie,

I picked up Carol Doak's DVD where she teaches paper piecing. I found it to be very valuable on grasping the concept - much easier to understand when you see her doing it rather than trying to figure it out from reading a pattern.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

LOVE IT!!!!! Have considered buying it myself!

Also love StarrFabrics! My DDs new bed quilt w/hand-dyed fabrics came from them. Awaiting their fabric for her border.


----------



## Kimmie Quilts (Mar 14, 2010)

Love that quilt!

For whatever reason, paper piecing scares me to death! lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It said $19 at the site, and tells that it has the pattern, fabric, etc. So, is that $19 per block?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, it includes the fabric for each block, the pattern instructions, and the foundation paper for each block. Over the course of the BOM, you get all the stuff you need for the top, borders, and binding.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gasp! Totally gorgeous! I've yet to venture into paper piecing... but by golly it's on my short list!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, beautiful!
I love the colors.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oh, that's so pretty!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy moly...that is GORGEOUS, Tim! You are so right about the vines on the border though. What were they thinking? At 20 a block, it is a little out of my price league, so I am going to have to live vicariously through your quilt. Please keep posting pics of each new block!!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I just finished the second block of the series. I'm really enjoying paper-piecing!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tim - wonderful.

I really like the night color background. That should really POP when you get finished. I really like paper piecing.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

:thumb: Paper pieced perfection!

I agree about the border.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It's beautiful! Me three on the border. Would be nice on the back.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Got the 3rd block materials in the mail today - better get crackin'!


----------

